# Comcast Modem cg814wg v2



## Rickski93 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello:wave:

Well...i have a comast cg814wg v2 Modem...and i heard theres a way to turn off the firewall so i can play my online gaming..Can you help me out Budray:

Thank you,
Ricky


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many ISP's don't tell you how to configure all of these unit's features.


Enter 192.168.0.1 into the address bar of your web browser.
At the log in prompt use the following. Username:SUPERUSER Password: your default one of, password or whatever you may have changed it too. DO not use the ADMIN user name as you will not be given complete access to the modem/routers configurations.
Under the Content Filtering (which is completely absent when logged in as Admin) choices on the left sidebar choose Services.
Firewall Features will most likely be selected. Deselect it and click Apply at the bottom.
Disconnect the power from your modem/router for 30 seconds, then reconnect.


----------



## Rickski93 (Oct 19, 2008)

SuperUser seems to not work with me..the default password is 1234 i get this.

HTTP 401 - Unauthorized
Authorization is required to access the configuration server.

You must enter the correct username and/or password. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know what the password is, I suspect the ISP is keeping that a secret.


----------



## Rickski93 (Oct 19, 2008)

hmm..darn so theres not a way?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There may be, I just don't know of it. :smile:


----------



## Rickski93 (Oct 19, 2008)

lol okay..just let me know if anything comes up lol:wink:


----------

